# Question about a "kit-less" pen...



## MorganGrafixx (Mar 2, 2011)

A while back, I did some graphics for a fellow IAP'er in exchange for some really nice wood blanks and a handful of these "kit-less" pens. I say "kit-less" like that because each bag contains a finial that looks like a faceted crystal dome, a fountain nib (w/clear green ink reservoir), and 3 silver threaded bands. I have no clue what this pen style is called. I remember seeing a pic of one a LOOOOONG time ago that another IAP'er made, but I can't find it now. When I got these, I was still very new and not ready for the kit-less pens yet, so I put them away until I felt more comfortable giving them a go. Well, i broke them out a couple days ago, and was able to discern that one threaded ring/coupler fits the fountain nib. The other fits the first coupler, so I'm able to put 2 and 2 together here to get 3.745 (men always have parts left over right  ).  Other than that, I'm pretty much lost on this one. If anyone knows the pen I'm talking about, I could really use some guidance on how to go about making one of these.


----------



## mbroberg (Mar 2, 2011)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## Monty (Mar 2, 2011)

Pictures of what you have may help.


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 2, 2011)

They came from Gary Peck. 

I have some and so does Ed (I sent him some).

Don't have them handy so can't say much for the moment. Let me do a quick search.


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 2, 2011)

nope, can't find the pics of the one I vaguely recall someone doing.

Going straight from memory and that's dangerous. It has

1)Finial/Clip assembly
2)Centerband
3)Coupler with Fountain section.

2 and 3 screw together obviously.

That's all the parts I remember off the top of my head. Snap a pic and I can remember the rest if I left anything out. These guys don't have tubes.


----------



## bensoelberg (Mar 2, 2011)

I think this is what you're talking about:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=42311

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=42656

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=41964


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 3, 2011)

If that's it I sure like it! Makes me want one


----------



## witz1976 (Mar 3, 2011)

me too!


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 3, 2011)

workinforwood said:


> If that's it I sure like it! Makes me want one


 
And if I can find where I put my kits, you can have one, or all of them! 

I too wound up with probably 3 or 4 of these kits but never wanted to use them. In my opinion, the clips were thin and cheap looking, the coupler with it's metal to metal threads was cheap looking, the plating on all the parts was cheap looking and the cheap looking plastic crystal on the finial was the cheapest thing of all. Did I say the kit looked CHEAP! I'm wondering of the few pens that were made about 2 years ago, how many had the plating flake or rub off by now.


----------



## MorganGrafixx (Mar 3, 2011)

bensoelberg said:


> I think this is what you're talking about:
> 
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=42311
> 
> ...




THAT'S IT!!! Now all I need is for someone to give me some direction. Worked with it a bit more last night, but I can't for the life of me figure out how the heck I'm gonna turn this bag of pretty parts into a pen.


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 4, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> workinforwood said:
> 
> 
> > If that's it I sure like it! Makes me want one
> ...



G..thanks!  I'll just stick to making my own parts with no plating..no plating on means none comes off!


----------

